# New photos



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Mar 25, 2008)

jk;j


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 25, 2008)

2nd one is a worry though with that bottom lip.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Mar 25, 2008)

Xmetal said:


> 2nd one is a worry though with that bottom lip.


 
Thank you!:blushing:


----------



## Shibby! (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks good.  There's something I don't like about the shadow on your left eye on the first picture though...


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Mar 26, 2008)

Shibby! said:


> Looks good. There's something I don't like about the shadow on your left eye on the first picture though...


 

Thank you, yeah that's mostly caused by a mean little brother with a thick hand held magnet in his hand.:meh:


----------



## TCimages (Mar 26, 2008)

WOW Gorgeous!!!


----------



## skier66 (Mar 26, 2008)

A+


----------



## Lacey Anne (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not sure about the biting of the lip in #2 but both shots are nice. I like your B&W conversions.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Mar 26, 2008)

TCimages said:


> WOW Gorgeous!!!


 

Thanks:mrgreen:


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Mar 26, 2008)

skier66 said:


> A+


 

Thank you


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Mar 26, 2008)

Lacey Anne said:


> I'm not sure about the biting of the lip in #2 but both shots are nice. I like your B&W conversions.


 

Thank you, I wasn't to sure about it either after the fact, but it's growing on me, lol.


----------



## JCleveland (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm not really a fan of the 'trying to look sexy' expressions.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Mar 28, 2008)

JCleveland said:


> I'm not really a fan of the 'trying to look sexy' expressions.


 
Thats not very nice, you don't have room to talk though.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 28, 2008)

Ash, I think you may have taken that the wrong way.  She wasn't implying you were not sexy (We all know that would be wrong).  I think she may have been referencing the expression only (lip biting).


----------



## niforpix (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't see any photos... :S


----------



## ScottS (Mar 29, 2008)

NO PHOTOS!?!?


_I wanna see whats so pretty...._


----------



## Sontizzle (Mar 29, 2008)

aw i think someone got their feelings hurt. even tho i think she took it the wrong way


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Mar 30, 2008)

Aw no! This was a bit sad to read.

Ashley, I still want to see your beautiful pictures


----------



## photogmatt (Mar 30, 2008)

C'est la vie, guess it's back to myspace.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Mar 31, 2008)

That doesn't help.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Apr 1, 2008)

photogmatt said:


> C'est la vie, guess it's back to myspace.


 
Me mordre!


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes I have taken the pictures off, one not because I got my feelings hurt, but two because I'm tired of getting the looks of myself talked about instead of what I could have done better to the photo.
If you have something bad to say please keep it to yourself, I'm not interested what so ever! But if you have some critique then please leave an explanination on how I could have made it better, just don't say Oh I don't like that.
Another thing I've noticed no matter who you are I get more comments on the pictures of me, but on other pictures of different things no one seems to comment or leave anything what so ever. Now tell me if that makes sense?
Seems more like drama to me and I don't do drama....Sorry to those that didn't get to see the photos and none of this goes out to you at all. I'm only referring to the ones that have posted comments on my pictures. Most of them were blocked, but got tired of blocking every single one so why not leave. Sounds like a plan to me....







Im out!:x


----------



## kidchill (Apr 1, 2008)

Alright, I'm just gonna chime in here, because you're friggin gorgeous!!! Seriously, I know I had looked at the pics before but didn't comment 'cause I was listening to an online lecture.  I think I had liked the second one better.  The BnW conversions were great, they had really good range.  I can't remember the rest, but keep posting!!!


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Apr 1, 2008)

kidchill said:


> Alright, I'm just gonna chime in here, because you're friggin gorgeous!!! Seriously, I know I had looked at the pics before but didn't comment 'cause I was listening to an online lecture. I think I had liked the second one better. The BnW conversions were great, they had really good range. I can't remember the rest, but keep posting!!!


 

Thank you so much, you are very nice. But we will see how posting does.


----------



## will-jum (Apr 1, 2008)

It's bad

- Sorry had to join in the fun


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Apr 1, 2008)

will-jum said:


> It's bad
> 
> - Sorry had to join in the fun


 

:roll:


----------



## Parkerman (Apr 1, 2008)

*~*AshleyRenae*~* said:


> Im out!:x



How much Post work did you do on it? I want to say you smoothed out your face a wee bit to much. However, if you didnt do anything like that... Congrats on the smooth skin.. lol.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Apr 1, 2008)

Parkerman said:


> How much Post work did you do on it? I want to say you smoothed out your face a wee bit to much. However, if you didnt do anything like that... Congrats on the smooth skin.. lol.


 
I softened it a bit because it was to sharp to me, but thanks.


----------



## Parkerman (Apr 1, 2008)

Yea, i think the spots that just seem to stand out a little more to me are to the sides of your mouth. 

I forgot to say this in my first post, I like the overall shot. Its nice.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Apr 1, 2008)

Parkerman said:


> Yea, i think the spots that just seem to stand out a little more to me are to the sides of your mouth.
> 
> I forgot to say this in my first post, I like the overall shot. Its nice.


 
Oh I didn't have lip stick on and my lips were the same color as my skin so I burned them, lol! I guess that's where you get that.
Thank you

PS my bottom lip is pierced too, so not to sure on where your meaning.


----------



## Parkerman (Apr 1, 2008)

*~*AshleyRenae*~* said:


> Oh I didn't have lip stick on and my lips were the same color as my skin so I burned them, lol! I guess that's where you get that.
> Thank you
> 
> PS my bottom lip is pierced too, so not to sure on where your meaning.



Ah, the burning might be  it. I'm just trying to give a little constructive criticism other than, oo la la you're pretty. Pretty or not, compliments don't help photo technique... lol. But it always helps when you have something nice to take a picture of. 

Anyways, keep up the good work.


----------



## Emerana (Apr 1, 2008)

The subject of the photos (and their expressions, body language, comp, etc) is just as important as technique....unless you came out saying "these really are only to play with BW conversion, please only comment on that" you cant really complain.  Really, and in all honesty, you were looking for compliments on your appearance and when someone made a fairly benign comment that hurt your feelings, you took down your photos.  

Anyways, I didnt care for the original photos but I did think your conversion was great.  And I think the lighting was good for what type of photos you were going for.  So good job on that.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Apr 1, 2008)

Emerana said:


> The subject of the photos (and their expressions, body language, comp, etc) is just as important as technique....unless you came out saying "these really are only to play with BW conversion, please only comment on that" you cant really complain. Really, and in all honesty, you were looking for compliments on your appearance and when someone made a fairly benign comment that hurt your feelings, you took down your photos.
> 
> Anyways, I didnt care for the original photos but I did think your conversion was great. And I think the lighting was good for what type of photos you were going for. So good job on that.


 
In all honesty you can't tell me why I put my photos up. I put them up of me because it seems everything else I post of different things other than myself I can't get anyone to help me on them. No one leaves any cc on them.

But when I post pictures of myself it seems I get all the help I need if theirs something wrong with the picture. Of course I know that some didn't like the biting of my lip, but whose to say that their aren't professional pictures meant for a verocadive theme? Does that change things? I mean come on why take the same old pictures with a smile or without a smile. So boring.....I was going for something different and yes you can say you don't like it if you don't, but if you come in and say you don't like it and that's all you say well if you ask me that's just looking for an argument.

So sorry if you thought other wise of my thoughts, but in all honesty no one can tell my thoughts if they aren't told before hand by myself.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Apr 1, 2008)

Parkerman said:


> Ah, the burning might be it. I'm just trying to give a little constructive criticism other than, oo la la you're pretty. Pretty or not, compliments don't help photo technique... lol. But it always helps when you have something nice to take a picture of.
> 
> Anyways, keep up the good work.


 

Thank you so much, and I respect that answer so much thank god someone actually pays attention, lol!


----------



## Emerana (Apr 1, 2008)

No argument seeking here...it just seems like you should be ready to take a few hits if you  post for C&C.  I dont believe a woman would post "sexy" photos of themselves without at least enjoying the positive feedback from men.  I know, I am a woman too!  If you want C&C I think just ask for it.  I almost always give some if the kids arent screaming and I have something to say.  I think alot of people will...esp if you expand and talk a little about what you were going for and specific questions about your work.

Just dont get hurt so quickly, no one called you ugly.


----------



## Emerana (Apr 1, 2008)

oh, also, I dont take "sexy" photos of myself nor would I post them if I did.  I am quite happily married.  I think people are attention seeking when the post them...my opinion, no more no less


----------



## The Losing Kind (Apr 1, 2008)

I personally think that this photo is really over-softened in the face, and not enough in the hair. The contrast between the two doesn't do it for me, because it looks like the hair is... fake? I can't think of how to word it properly. But this just looks over-photoshopped to me. I'd like to see the original (or just with less processing, if you don't like the original).

I have to say, though, I love selective colouring with eyes (don't care how cheesy people say it is).


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Apr 1, 2008)

Emerana said:


> oh, also, I dont take "sexy" photos of myself nor would I post them if I did. I am quite happily married. I think people are attention seeking when the post them...my opinion, no more no less


 

Ok I have another, so yet again I will explain myself like I've had to many of times and shouldn't have. I am too a very happily married woman to my hero who just got home from fighting for your freedom, from Iraq. He is the love of my life and the rock and support for what I'm wanting to do.

Yes I take these kinds of pictures for a reason, and only because I want to make a profession out of it. I am a very proud army wife and know lots of army wifes that would love to have their pictures done to be sent to their husbands overseas. So why not make a profession just for that. I mean I am an army wife, I know what they go threw, and I also know that their are tons that'd love to feel comfortable enough with a person to have their pictures taken for their hero's. So why not their sister, an army wife.

So yes yet again I take them and show them for professional reasons only and no I do not post them for responses from just men. I like getting the comments don't get me wrong every woman would of course like you said. But I don't want the comments to be just about that. I like to be told how it coud have been better and if you check in most of the other threads I've posted I have asked for cc in most of all of them.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Apr 1, 2008)

The Losing Kind said:


> I personally think that this photo is really over-softened in the face, and not enough in the hair. The contrast between the two doesn't do it for me, because it looks like the hair is... fake? I can't think of how to word it properly. But this just looks over-photoshopped to me. I'd like to see the original (or just with less processing, if you don't like the original).
> 
> I have to say, though, I love selective colouring with eyes (don't care how cheesy people say it is).


 

Ok let me see if I can get you another that I didn't cut down with not so much processing, I don't think I burned the lips in that one either. Thank you though I understand what you mean totally just can't see it for myself of course because I did the photo.

I love selective coloring too, mostly with the eyes, but I love it!


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Apr 1, 2008)

Darn it I was wrong I did burn the lips on this one. I have another one somewhere, that I didn't do it to. But it's on one of these many cd's of course my luck.

Other than the lips on this one I like it a bit better, but to some they might not have liked it and I cut it down just for them hoping not to affend anyone.

I'll see if I can find the other for you.......


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 2, 2008)

*~*AshleyRenae*~* said:


> Darn it I was wrong I did burn the lips on this one. I have another one somewhere, that I didn't do it to. But it's on one of these many cd's of course my luck.
> 
> Other than the lips on this one I like it a bit better, but to some they might not have liked it and I cut it down just for them hoping not to affend anyone.
> 
> I'll see if I can find the other for you.......


 
The sharpness and blueness of the eyes and the EXTREME softening of the skin just seems to 'fake' to me.  Looks almost like a pocelain doll.  However, if this was your intent, two :thumbsup: for ya


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 2, 2008)

*~*AshleyRenae*~* said:


> Ok I have another, so yet again I will explain myself like I've had to many of times and shouldn't have. I am too a very happily married woman to my hero who just got home from fighting for your freedom, from Iraq. He is the love of my life and the rock and support for what I'm wanting to do.
> 
> Yes I take these kinds of pictures for a reason, and only because I want to make a profession out of it. I am a very proud army wife and know lots of army wifes that would love to have their pictures done to be sent to their husbands overseas. So why not make a profession just for that. I mean I am an army wife, I know what they go threw, and I also know that their are tons that'd love to feel comfortable enough with a person to have their pictures taken for their hero's. So why not their sister, an army wife.
> 
> So yes yet again I take them and show them for professional reasons only and no I do not post them for responses from just men. I like getting the comments don't get me wrong every woman would of course like you said. But I don't want the comments to be just about that. I like to be told how it coud have been better and if you check in most of the other threads I've posted I have asked for cc in most of all of them.


 
Post all the sexy photos you want.  I enjoy them.  I take photos of import car scene models all the times and have learned quite a few things from TPF here.  And for your husband, HUYA!


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Apr 2, 2008)

DragonHeart said:


> The sharpness and blueness of the eyes and the EXTREME softening of the skin just seems to 'fake' to me. Looks almost like a pocelain doll. However, if this was your intent, two :thumbsup: for ya


 

I have to admit it wasn't my intent at first, but I kinda like the way it turned out in the end. :blushing:


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Apr 2, 2008)

DragonHeart said:


> Post all the sexy photos you want. I enjoy them. I take photos of import car scene models all the times and have learned quite a few things from TPF here. And for your husband, HUYA!


 
Thank you, yeah I believe it's gonna be the only way I'll learn right from wrong in those photos. HOOAH! :thumbup:


----------



## Emerana (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry to imply you are not happy in your marriage...I assured you weren't married because myself, I would never try (or accept) to get compliments from stranger men as a married woman...just out of respect to and love for my husband. Just an assumption, sorry

but great business idea.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't know why you would post  images of you in lingerie and not expect some comments about your looks.  

As for your other posts.  I think you have to expect that some will get comments and some wont.  I've posted many that never get comments at all. 

I wouldn't take the comments or the lack there of so personally.


----------



## jols (Apr 2, 2008)

I dont like the pictures they look fake.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Apr 2, 2008)

TCimages said:


> I don't know why you would post images of you in lingerie and not expect some comments about your looks.
> 
> As for your other posts. I think you have to expect that some will get comments and some wont. I've posted many that never get comments at all.
> 
> I wouldn't take the comments or the lack there of so personally.


 
I didn't say that I didn't expect those comments, of course if I post them I will get them from men because lets face it men are men.

I've posted lots of pictures before and most of them never get comments unless its of me. Yeah I expect it to an extent, but not all of them.

And of course I won't now, because I know the truth of things.:roll:


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Apr 2, 2008)

jols said:


> I dont like the pictures they look fake.


 
Your opinion not mine.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 2, 2008)

*~*AshleyRenae*~* said:


> I didn't say that I didn't expect those comments, of course if I post them I will get them from men because lets face it men are men.
> 
> I've posted lots of pictures before and most of them never get comments unless its of me. Yeah I expect it to an extent, but not all of them.
> 
> And of course I won't now, because I know the truth of things.:roll:


 

For me personally I only comment on pictures that appeal to me and I rarely comment on how to improve. I feel that photography is very subjective and most comments would be purely opinion. 

As for the "truth of things", I'm not sure what you're implying, but I do find this thread enlightening.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Apr 2, 2008)

Jesus does it ever end:meh:


----------



## Emerana (Apr 2, 2008)

just stop replying and it will.  you are so defensive its hard for people not to reply back to you and ignore.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok to my own post I just stop replying. :thumbdown: But whatever....


----------



## jols (Apr 2, 2008)

YOU WILL ONLY END THE THREAD WHEN YOU STOP REPLYING BUT YOU SEEM TO WANT THE LAST WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kidchill (Apr 3, 2008)

I WANT THE LAST WORD!!  Sexy   hehe Now laugh it off and feel better!


----------



## quickshot (Apr 3, 2008)

Good idea, laugh it off and feel better : )


----------



## bblaine (Jun 17, 2008)

DragonHeart said:


> Post all the sexy photos you want. I enjoy them. I take photos of import car scene models all the times and have learned quite a few things from TPF here. And for your husband, HUYA!


 
hehe... hooah... not huya or hooyah


----------



## JCleveland (Jun 17, 2008)

Just to make it clear; I was not trying to state that you're ugly\unattractive\unsexy or anything like that. You are a gorgeous woman, but I don't think those photos had given you justice. I'm am truly sorry I hurt your feelings, I was definitely too abrupt with my comment. 
As far as the newer edits go, I think they're far too surreal, and isn't MY personal taste. Still a gorgeous lady under the PP.


----------



## MelodySoul (Jun 17, 2008)

*~*AshleyRenae*~* said:


> Ok I have another, so yet again I will explain myself like I've had to many of times and shouldn't have. I am too a very happily married woman to my hero who just got home from fighting for your freedom, from Iraq. He is the love of my life and the rock and support for what I'm wanting to do.
> 
> Yes I take these kinds of pictures for a reason, and only because I want to make a profession out of it. I am a very proud army wife and know lots of army wifes that would love to have their pictures done to be sent to their husbands overseas. So why not make a profession just for that. I mean I am an army wife, I know what they go threw, and I also know that their are tons that'd love to feel comfortable enough with a person to have their pictures taken for their hero's. So why not their sister, an army wife.
> 
> So yes yet again I take them and show them for professional reasons only and no I do not post them for responses from just men. I like getting the comments don't get me wrong every woman would of course like you said. But I don't want the comments to be just about that. I like to be told how it coud have been better and if you check in most of the other threads I've posted I have asked for cc in most of all of them.


 
I feel like you are getting a lot of positive responses on your looks (or sugar coated responses because of your looks) but if you are looking for true constructive criticism then I would say you need a lot of work if you want to do this professionally. They are way over processed and I'm not trying to be mean here but the person who said they were like "myspace pictures" was completely on point. I think your idea for a business is a great one and a unique niche in the photography market but (going by only what I have seen in this thread because it seems you have deleted everything else) you just aren't at that level yet. Again I am not trying to be mean in any way just completely honest because that is what you said you wanted. Good luck!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 17, 2008)

boy, this thread came back from the dead. 

the pp was way overdone, and not very consistently at all.
the area around the eyes seemed to be totally unsmoothed, and really grabbed my attention as being inconsistent with the rest of the skin.

could have toned back the selective coloring on the irises as well.

is irises a word?

biscuit.


----------



## King Mango (Jun 17, 2008)

So I just had to see what all the fuss is about in this thread.
Some of you guys... :tsk:

All I can see is one photo, which I like the pose and composition of, but I would say yes, some spots on your skin are looking a bit too smoothed. Just redo them is all.
I don't know if anyone mentioned but you lose some detail on the bottom of your lower lip too.
Also the eyes, a bit too strong in color for me. I would like a more subtle almost desaturated blue here. And be sure to leave the detail of the Irises. I can see some in these, but processing to the point where the striations of the iris are no longer discernible can really detract from the impact of the eyes.


----------



## deudeu (Jun 17, 2008)

This thread is a bit of a disappointment. I mean, all those views for this! I would understand if the tittle implied something out of the ordinary but right now i just expected some awesome pictures. 

This one was just taken a little too far in PP. I would rather see a couple pimples than this plastic look.
The second edit is an improvement though.

Self portraiture is something very difficult to do (at least to me). It takes courage to do, and even more to show it on a forum.


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 17, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA this thread is like a bad car crash, you dont want to look, but you cant seem to turn away.  Yes these photos are bad.  Plain and simple.  They are actually annoying to me.  The PP is way over done, and there is no originality.  And oh those eyes.... omg.  Im sorry but they are pretty eyes but you just junked them up.  Its like someone with a really nice car, that decides to put cheap $30 rims from Walmart on the tires.  

They look like they were done with a terrible camera propped up on a pillow.  Seriously , think outside the box.  Get creative, once you stop _trying_ to look sexy, you will be.

I take a lot of self ports and its a good way to learn about all the fundamentals of photography.  But you cant take the same ol same ol photo as everyone else.  You have to get creative.  The beauty of self ports is that if they suck, no one needs to see them.  This should have been one, no one saw.  God knows half of mine suck.

But you know I got love for the fellow self porters out there, keep workin at it


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 17, 2008)

This thread and the post above mine are proof positive that when you niche any "hobby" the ability for the herd to turn into elitist self-fellating trolls is strong.  Sadly the inability for any ADULT in this thread to actually ACT like one has probably turned someone away from actually seeking CONSTRUCTIVE (not witty, or "hoo hoo let me see how clever and nhilist I can be!") criticism and improving.
And for gods sake when did posting provacative photos of a person become synonomous with seeking superficial validation?  Fie on those keeping that idea going.


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you :lmao:


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 17, 2008)

Heres hoping that "Thank you" is ironic; because if not. . .wow.


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you again


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 17, 2008)

the op hasnt posted on the forum since this thread!

the blurred in hair to her face is not good in my newb opinion


----------



## ashleyc8705 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow....

I just wanted to add my two cents to this thread lol!  I agree with MyaLover about this thread being a bad car crash haha.

All jokes aside, the picture does look really fake.  And that's not an opinion...it's fact.  

I find it quite hilarious that people who post pictures and get negative feedback; AKA "what they want to hear", they get extremely defensive and pissy.


----------



## MelodySoul (Jun 17, 2008)

ANDS! said:


> And for gods sake when did posting provacative photos of a person become synonomous with seeking superficial validation?


 
When? :scratch: 

Probably about the same time people were able to post photos online.


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 17, 2008)

> AKA "what they want to hear", they get extremely defensive and pissy.



The ratio of CONSTRUCTIVE criticism to MOUTH VOMIT in this thread was wildly imbalanced.  That was the problem or do you think "its ****" is a valid criticism?  You'll note the OP ALSO was annoyed by the complimentary comments about her LOOKS.



> When?



You're reading that wrong.  Individuals are projecting what the OP is thinking by posting personal provocative portraits online.  The OP explained this and due to lack of reading comprehension or just plan trolling behavior, folks skipped over it and still insisted that the OP was posting "nudz" for the sake of posting them.


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, people got worked up in this thread...

I didn't see the original but the currently posted image is way overdone IMO. It just looks fake and kind of sloppy. There is too much smoothing on the skin. There is no depth to the image now, it looks flat. Not trying to be mean, just critiquing.


----------



## Sontizzle (Jun 18, 2008)

in my honest opinion i think she was just on here for compliments of her looks. if that wasnt the case she wouldnt have ran off crying.


----------



## JCleveland (Jun 18, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA this thread is like a bad car crash, you dont want to look, but you cant seem to turn away.  Yes these photos are bad.  Plain and simple.  They are actually annoying to me.  The PP is way over done, and there is no originality.  And oh those eyes.... omg.  Im sorry but they are pretty eyes but you just junked them up.  Its like someone with a really nice car, that decides to put cheap $30 rims from Walmart on the tires.
> 
> They look like they were done with a terrible camera propped up on a pillow.  Seriously , think outside the box.  Get creative, once you stop _trying_ to look sexy, you will be.
> 
> ...


wonderfully stated


----------



## sunlioness (Jun 18, 2008)

*~*AshleyRenae*~* said:


> I am too a very happily married woman to my hero who just got home from fighting for* your* freedom, from Iraq.



Please define your, as whose? I'm personally insulted by that sentence, your husband could have never fought for *my *freedom, he could only fight to kill my friends in Iraq or my family in Serbia. So please, don't come around and brag about being an _army-lady _and your husband being a _hero._
And when it comes to your photos, they're just _kitsch._Photography is art and there's nothing artistic about them, it's plain pop. 
I thought I was going to skip this thread, cause you're just an attention seeker and didn't want to do you the favour of reading through your whining. But I guess enough is enough.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 18, 2008)

im wondering if this thread should be locked....
it's old and the OP isnt ever here anymore.

ANDS!...do you suppose that people would have been a little less aggressive if the OP had not been so defensive? she came off as a self-loving douche, and was replied to as such. now i havent been around here long, but i am quite sure that the good people of TPF would have been much nicer if she didnt rub people the wrong way. good riddance to her.

now let's close the book on this thread before it becomes a fight about the iraq war, and what defines a hero.

:meh:


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 18, 2008)

> Please define your, as whose?



The OP was pretty clear who they were directing this comment at.  So other than trying to troll up a political response what else ya got?



> do you suppose that people would have been a little less aggressive if the OP had not been so defensive? she came off as a self-loving douche, and was replied to as such.



Amazing.  Really.  Why were they defensive?  Could it have had ANYTHING to do with the ridiculous unwarranted comments from members who ARE still here?  "Self-loving douche"?  I mean really.  Again, aren't a majority of you adults - how about acting as such before this forum turns into another insular place where only veterans and new "butt kissers" feel comfortable joining.


----------



## MelodySoul (Jun 18, 2008)

ANDS! said:


> The ratio of CONSTRUCTIVE criticism to MOUTH VOMIT in this thread was wildly imbalanced. That was the problem or do you think "its ****" is a valid criticism? You'll note the OP ALSO was annoyed by the complimentary comments about her LOOKS.


 
Actually she got annoyed when someone suggested that she was "trying to look sexy". Which she was. 



ANDS! said:


> You're reading that wrong. Individuals are projecting what the OP is thinking by posting personal provocative portraits online. The OP explained this and due to lack of reading comprehension or just plan trolling behavior, folks skipped over it and still insisted that the OP was posting "nudz" for the sake of posting them.


 
Nope I read it right, just my opinion. I don't have a lack of reading comprehension and I'm not a troll, I just call 'em as I see 'em. 

I actually found that most people were overly nice to the point of dishonesty about her photos until she started getting defensive and rude. 

That "fighting for your freedom" comment irked me too but I didn't want to stir the pot even more. :er:


----------



## MelodySoul (Jun 18, 2008)

ANDS! said:


> Amazing. Really. Why were they defensive? Could it have had ANYTHING to do with the ridiculous unwarranted comments from members who ARE still here?


 
It took _one_ fairly benign comment for her to remove the photos. This was the comment 



> I'm not really a fan of the 'trying to look sexy' expressions.


 
I don't think that was ridiculous or unwarranted at all. It's totally valid.


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 18, 2008)

> Actually she got annoyed when someone suggested that she was "trying to look sexy". Which she was.


I actually consider non-constructive crit all the fawning (and no doubt fapping) that was done over the picture.  "You're pretty" isn't nearly as helpful as "The way you did X really highlighted your natural beauty" (etc. etc.)
As for "trying to look sexy" - well of course she was.  They were photos for her husband and apparantly a first crack at a "Hey hubby/wifey, thinking of you!" Photo-Service for military wives/husbands.  Of coruse she could have said that in the beginning, but after that - if anyone cared to read - it should have squashed the "Oh youre just looking for kudos" comments.
The OP could have handled themselves better and not gone into battle-stance over a mistook comment, but so could everyone else who contributed to the crash.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Jun 18, 2008)

This ridiculous thread really needs to be locked.


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 18, 2008)

Lacey Anne said:


> This ridiculous thread really needs to be locked.


 
Or you could just, yanno, not post in it and refer your Be-All-End-All 
hail opinion to the proper people.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, I'm just reading this thread for the 1st time and I am exactly aligned with ANDS! opinion!!  I actually started to write something very similar (but STRONGER, and with more examples) until I read hers (his?) and also noticed that Ashley is no longer in the thread. 

On a side note I think one of the unwritten rules needs to be written in a sticky for this area although you wouldn't think so as it's just common sense, and that is: For people photos don't comment on the "person" in the photo - and especially if it can at all be construed as negative or irrelevant to the photograph itself! Just the photograph in technical terms. 

People photos are often of loved ones or as was in this case for sincere  professional endeavor and when you comment negatively or irrelevantly about any aspect of the "person" in the photo you're offering insult to someone's loved one, disregarding the photographic effort, and as in this case assuming and *ass*uming wrongly! If I were any of the people who had done this in this thread I would try and contact Ashley and apologize. But that's just me - I care about people.

In fact I was just reading a list of quotes from Vincent Van Gogh and one there touched me more than all the others. It went like this:

"I tell you, the more I think, the more I feel that there is nothing more truly artistic than to love people."
- _Vincent Van Gogh_


----------



## cjkriebel (Jun 18, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Well, I'm just reading this thread for the 1st time and I am exactly aligned with ANDS! opinion!! I actually started to write something very similar (but STRONGER, and with more examples) until I read hers (his?) and also noticed that Ashley is no longer in the thread.
> 
> On a side note I think one of the unwritten rules needs to be written in a sticky for this area although you wouldn't think so as it's just common sense, and that is: For people photos don't comment on the "person" in the photo - and especially if it can at all be construed as negative or irrelevant to the photograph itself! Just the photograph in technical terms.
> 
> ...


 
kuddos


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 18, 2008)

why is it that threads with good photos or helpful tips never get bumped? 

Its only the threads with bitching in that get bumped


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 18, 2008)

Murfy's law?


----------



## MelodySoul (Jun 18, 2008)

ANDS! said:


> I actually consider non-constructive crit all the fawning (and no doubt fapping) that was done over the picture. "You're pretty" isn't nearly as helpful as "The way you did X really highlighted your natural beauty" (etc. etc.).


 
Well that is something we both agree on.


----------



## zeroskillz (Jun 18, 2008)

what pictures?


----------



## sunlioness (Jun 18, 2008)

zeroskillz said:


> what pictures?



:lmao::lmao::lmao: There goes your theory @lostprophet



lostprophet said:


> why is it that threads with good photos or helpful tips never get bumped?
> 
> Its only the threads with bitching in that get bumped


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 18, 2008)

Another one of those threads that just won't die!


----------



## MelodySoul (Jun 18, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> Another one of those threads that just won't die!


 
and yet you just contributed to that...


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 18, 2008)

MelodySoul said:


> and yet you just contributed to that...



I know...ironic huh?

I was thinking that while I was typing the reply, but decided what the heck!!


----------

